# Favourite mma fight



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2017)

So there's not a huge amount of discussion on this part of the board so I thought I'd start this about what people's favourite fight is.

Personally I just rewatched Diego Sanchez vs clay guida and that opening round was the best I've seen. The great precise striking from Sanchez and the wrestling and toughness of guida made it a great fight.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 10, 2017)

So many to chose, Bisping vs Silva, not just a war but also for the drama.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> So many to chose, Bisping vs Silva, not just a war but also for the drama.


It absolutely was a great fight. Honestly all the drama annoys me with fans it was fixed because it was in England...silva lost 3 rounds to 2 that's how it works sure bisping was damaged more but that's now it's scored. Bisping won round 1, 2 and 4 and even round 3 he was winning until the knee I know that lost him the round but I personally believe he still should've won the round. It's nonsense how you can dominate for 4.55 minutes and the other guy lands a knee and suddenly wins on that.


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2017)

What a fun thread. I'm off to work, will be thinking and trying to remember all day.

That Sanchez vs Guida fight? Man, that was something right there. Maybe could have been a draw, maybe not, but one of the best fights in UFC IMO. Anyone who was watching that night was sitting straight backed in their chair. I've always said that when a young man wants to go into MMA he should be made to watch THAT fight. Might make him rethink the whole thing.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> What a fun thread. I'm off to work, will be thinking and trying to remember all day.
> 
> That Sanchez vs Guida fight? Man, that was something right there. Maybe could have been a draw, maybe not, but one of the best fights in UFC IMO. Anyone who was watching that night was sitting straight backed in their chair. I've always said that when a young man wants to go into MMA he should be made to watch THAT fight. Might make him rethink the whole thing.


Absolutely I think it should've been a draw there really was no clear winner. I think the judges were swayed because of Sanchez opening round. But it doesn't really matter both gave it their all and no one really lost anything (apart from a ton of blood and maybe a few brain cells) but that was when main events were 3 rounds imagine that as a 5 round fight.....probably for both their health sakes it's better it wasn't


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2017)

Think ill add another one that's not talked about enough. Machida vs shogun the first one. It may not have been a highly action packed brawl but it was a brilliant technical fight between the 2 showing the different ways of striking and everyone says shogun easily won I'd say it was very even. Hope they get to do a third fight one day. I think in the second machida was nervous about the leg kicks so wasn't implementing his game as much as he could've


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2017)

Most of my favourite fights haven't been televised, some are on video but the fights are so much better if you are there, live rather than sat in your armchair.


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Absolutely I think it should've been a draw there really was no clear winner. I think the judges were swayed because of Sanchez opening round. But it doesn't really matter both gave it their all and no one really lost anything (apart from a ton of blood and maybe a few brain cells) but that was when main events were 3 rounds imagine that as a 5 round fight.....probably for both their health sakes it's better it wasn't



Two very talented, burgeoning, aggressive, young fighters - really going at each other. Damn, bro. 
I always pictured Clay Guida sleeping at night - standing up in a closet, eyes closed...bouncing.
And Sanchez pounding his head on the door.....yelling.

Five round fight - not sure either would have survived that one. Except us fight fans.


----------



## marques (Feb 11, 2017)

In fact, I do not see MMA as a sport or entertainment, but as a lab for _art_ improvement or self-defence. I like seeing accuracy, timing and skill. I do not appreciate much the blood outside and all the damage..


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2017)

marques said:


> In fact, I do not see MMA as a sport or entertainment, but as a lab for _art_ improvement or self-defence. I like seeing accuracy, timing and skill. I do not appreciate much the blood outside and all the damage..


Well that's your choice but it is a sport and blood and damage Is going to happen in it


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2017)

marques said:


> In fact, I do not see MMA as a sport or entertainment, but as a lab for _art_ improvement or self-defence. I like seeing accuracy, timing and skill. I do not appreciate much the blood outside and all the damage..



I've seen thousands of fights and there's not actually as much blood and damage as seems to happen when you watch the televised stuff. Sadly I think what often happens is that the very best fighters are those who have the skills to finish a fight without as much damage etc but what people want to see is the blood and guts toe to toe fighting, for them it's 'exciting' and is what they think of as 'fighting'. They don't really want to see skilled BJJ/grappling or clever stand up, it's boring for them. The point for them is the big punches, the showy grappling etc. Promoters know that the fighters who give the best _performances_ are the ones who people will pay to see not the fighters who do tidy techniques that work well but you have to know what they are doing to appreciate it.
I've seen so many brilliant fighters that you know won't get signed up for big promotions because they are quiet, technically good people who don't put backsides on seats which is the point of promoting in the end...to make money.  Conor McGregor for example knows this and this is why he behaves as he does, like him or loathe him he knows people will pay to see him fight whether it's to lose or win, before he changed his manner he spent quite a few years being good but ignored. I first saw him in 2010 though he'd been fighting for a couple of years before that.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't really watch much MMA, but I remember the show that was on Channel 5. I thought the Alexander Gustafsson fight was a good one. But to be honest, my main memory of MMA was Silvas horrible leg break. Didn't see it live, but thought I hope he pulls through.


----------



## marques (Feb 11, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well that's your choice but it is a sport and blood and damage Is going to happen in it


Nothing is perfect. I like MMA, nevertheless.


----------



## marques (Feb 11, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I've seen thousands of fights and there's not actually as much blood and damage as seems to happen when you watch the televised stuff.


Probably I will prefer this ones. But nothing against blood and damage, since all, fighters and public, are volunteers.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2017)

marques said:


> Probably I will prefer this ones. But nothing against blood and damage, since all, fighters and public, are volunteers.



Sadly though many promoters are too lol, they didn't intend to be but it's an expensive business.


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2017)

The Stephen Bonner/Forrest Griffin fight was a barn burner. Historically significant for the UFC, too.
What a great battle.


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 11, 2017)

Right now, Garbrandt VS. Cruz in the UFC. It was like Diaz VS. Silva all over again, however with the trashtalker absolutely dominating the fight.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> Right now, Garbrandt VS. Cruz in the UFC. It was like Diaz VS. Silva all over again, however with the trashtalker absolutely dominating the fight.


In what way was it like Diaz vs silva?


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 11, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> In what way was it like Diaz vs silva?


Not with the technicality and stuff, but just the entertainment of incessant trash talk and "thug life" (as they say) moments.


----------



## JP3 (Feb 11, 2017)

I've got to take y'all back. I bet most of you weren't even born when UFC 3 was shown, eh?

It was 1994, I'd been in law school for all of a month, hadn't met my wife yet, but I had met my buddy Frank (not Frank Raud of here, but Frank Yoon, son of Master Pius Yoon, of Tulsa (Judo and Hapkido), who owned Yoon's Judo & Taekwondo School there in Tulsa.  Long story short, I met Frank while out chasing.... ahh... drinking beer, and he and I hit it off, and he offered to let me train judo for free if I'd teach a couple TKD classes a week.  Sheeaz... that's almost 22 years ago. Man, that's a lot of judo since then.

   Anyway, UFC 7 was coming up, and Frank invited a few of us from the school (judo, not law) over to his house to watch his tape of UFC 3.  The fight I remember best was Gracie v. Kimo.... Whew! Royce finally beat him, but was so exhausted he couldn't continue up the bracket. Helluva fight!


----------

